# Poulan 4218 avx stalls under load



## johnbuildr (Feb 24, 2010)

Have a pretty new(maybe 6 to 8 hours on it) Poulan that starts fine but has always bogged down under load. It also runs better turned sideways than in the normal position.(it's true) It's been to the shop and they say nothing is wrong with it but they never tried cutting wood with it I do not beleive. It runs great until you put the wood to it and then it bogs down and dies. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnbuildr (Feb 24, 2010)

Geez. 28 views and no responses. Too hard for you guys, eh?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Take it back to the shop along with a log to let them try it out.

I would guess if it runs better on the side, sounds like a fuel pick up problem.

BG


----------



## johnbuildr (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!



Basementgeek said:


> Take it back to the shop along with a log to let them try it out.
> 
> I would guess if it runs better on the side, sounds like a fuel pick up problem.
> 
> BG


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi sounds like it may have a carb problem ie fuel pumping or an igntion coil fault 
it may even be air ar leak at the manifold - losing vaccum / pressure impulses to operate the carb fuel pump 
have some trst the coil assy for reserve spark voltage , and check the carb for fault 
then have some pressure and vaccuum test the crankcases for any air leaks 
they can occur @ c/case seals. base gasket , manifold block or boot or gasket 
or even a porous casting 

have some one with the right gear pressure and vacuum test c/cases - tricky 
coil test - shop can do should jump a 6 mm mm gap minimum 

check the tank breather and make sure fuel line to f/filter is long enough for it to flopp around inside tank and not get hung up 

cheers mstpops


----------



## gramsey (Jun 23, 2010)

mstpops said:


> hi sounds like it may have a carb problem ie fuel pumping or an igntion coil fault
> it may even be air ar leak at the manifold - losing vaccum / pressure impulses to operate the carb fuel pump
> have some trst the coil assy for reserve spark voltage , and check the carb for fault
> then have some pressure and vaccuum test the crankcases for any air leaks
> ...


----------



## gramsey (Jun 23, 2010)

have seen the same problem, turned out to be spark arrester screen, can be cleaned by using propane torch, after removing, hold with pliers and brush off residue, might be worth looking at


----------

